# youthful indiscretions



## Encolpius

zdravím, jak se to řekne česky? Díky moc.


----------



## bibax

If you mean _fiatalos megfontolatlanság_, it is _mladická nerozvážnost_ in Czech.


----------



## werrr

Nebudou to spíše „hříchy mládí“?

Asi by to chtělo přesný kontext.


----------



## bibax

fiatalos megfontolatlanság = mladická nerozvážnost
ifjúság bűnei = hříchy mládí


----------



## Encolpius

thank you. I was thinking of *mladická nerozvážnost*, I find that more idiomatic. And BTW in Hungarian I'd say ifjúkori ballépések.


----------

